# Missing anenome



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

So I need ideas... I have an established 30G tall which houses a goby, a six line, two baby clowns, a pistol shrimp, emerald crab and blue legged hermit. Inside also are four bubble anenomes. About a week ago my rose BTA didn't like the way I switched up the power heads and starting moving. One morning I found him on the Aquatic life skimmer being sucked in at the intake. I shut the skimmer off and went to work. When I came home I couldn't locate the anenome. My dilemma...is the anenome just hiding or did he die? If so it hasnt seemed to have affect the tank... The only thing I'm seeing is a Cyanobacteria bloom... And the skimmer has been quite active.

I've just added some chemiclean to the tank after my water change. Should I leave the skimmer on? Is it possible the anenome just died but didn't nuke the tank? There is a lot of live Rock in this tank for me to try to take apart. All of my soft coral, Zoe's, mushrooms fish in inverts appear happy... I don't understand what's happened...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Could be hind out somewhere. If it got shredded and suffered a lot of damage there's a chance it survived and is just recuperating. I'd keep an eye on your parameters in case it did get blended, but otherwise, it'll come out (if it's alive) when it's feeling well again.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

ameekplec. said:


> Could be hind out somewhere. If it got shredded and suffered a lot of damage there's a chance it survived and is just recuperating. I'd keep an eye on your parameters in case it did get blended, but otherwise, it'll come out (if it's alive) when it's feeling well again.


Thanks for your reply. It actually wasn't injured that much which is why I'm so puzzled by its disappearance. I will keep an eye on things. Sure hope it's just recovering... The rest of the inhabitants seem just fine.


----------



## Elder1945 (Apr 18, 2009)

Try to find it and stick it in a noodle food strainer in your tank where you can monitor it quickly and pull it if it starts going south. This way it cant go anywhere and recover without being harassed. 

If its attached to a rock break it if you can, so you can put it into the strainer to.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Iver been trying to find it but without luck. The other three anenomes are thriving (so far) so I'm hoping he will re appear. I can't rip the rock work apart I'd be risking too many lives.  the tank is packed with live rock... I'm monitoring the tank closely.


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

Norman said:


> Iver been trying to find it but without luck. The other three anenomes are thriving (so far) so I'm hoping he will re appear. I can't rip the rock work apart I'd be risking too many lives.  the tank is packed with live rock... I'm monitoring the tank closely.


This might be a stupid question but what happens if they die in the tank is it bad


----------



## Elder1945 (Apr 18, 2009)

Its not the end of the world as long as it was not a huge anemone. I had one in my 125 go into a power head and the tank went a milky color. I just did a 40% water change and ran more activated carbon. My skimmer worked overtime as well. Other then that I did not find any adverse effects I could see of test for. 

Keep in mind this was a lightly stocked 125 at the time. Other then that, I agree I would not rip apart my rock work to try to get it because your right, it will just add undue stress on the system.

If it does show its face tho I would grab it if its still showing signs of poor health.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Elder1945 said:


> Its not the end of the world as long as it was not a huge anemone. I had one in my 125 go into a power head and the tank went a milky color. I just did a 40% water change and ran more activated carbon. My skimmer worked overtime as well. Other then that I did not find any adverse effects I could see of test for.
> 
> Keep in mind this was a lightly stocked 125 at the time. Other then that, I agree I would not rip apart my rock work to try to get it because your right, it will just add undue stress on the system.
> 
> If it does show its face tho I would grab it if its still showing signs of poor health.


Agreed. Thanks for your advice. I even checked my HOB refugium...but it's no where to be found. Last time I saw it it was cruising on the glass and away from the skimmer. I'm hoping it's just taking a time-out and will re-appear. It was always my healthiest BTA it's just so odd. I was wondering if the Cyanobacteria outbreak was just a coincidence.

It wasn't a huge anenome but its a small tank only a 30G so I'm worried. But it's been well over a week now and so far everything seems ok.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

bud091 said:


> This might be a stupid question but what happens if they die in the tank is it bad


Yes especially in a small tank. It's death could nuke the tank I'm told.


----------

